# help needed urgently rhondda cynon taf area



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya,

I need some help please.

Am in work a work colleague has just rang me, shes found 5 kittens and their mum - who looks like shes got a broken leg in her shed.

Can some pm me asap please

Thanks

Clare xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for ringing me, fingers crossed something can cbe sorted xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea!!!!

A very nice person has come to my aid and is getting cat and kittrns tonight and taking mum to vets to see how she is. Fingers crossed mum is ok


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope mum & her babies are okay.x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just seen this thread. Thank goodness for guardian cat angels. If poss hun, can you keep us updated.

xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh christ, please keep us updated.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a quick call last night with update.

They got mum and babies to vet.

Mum got broken front leg  but more worrying is injury to abdomen, could possibly be dog injury and that was what they are more worried about.

As said, 5 kittens 4 seem to be ok but there is a runt of the litter who may not be quite 100%. As to age, their eyes are open and think they are 2/3 weeks

If i hear anymore today i'll post a bit more.

Poor cat and babes.

I think what makes it more difficult is it was the first one i was involved albeit on the telephone amd i wasnt 100% sure if i was doing things right but it seems i dud

Not sure about your areas but its dire around here, god knows what would have happened if some people hadnt have helped me and more importantly mum cat and her babies and also to a work colleague who ive never seen/spoken to but saw my ads re cats protection open day


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Some good news!!!!

Stomach wound not as bad as thought, - thank god.

They have stitched it up and both she and her kittens are now being fostered, with the son who went to pick them up yesterday from where they were. She will be back at vets shortly re her leg.

When the lady's son collected them, from what i can gather, mum cat was sweet and no nastiness only just looking when put in carrier as to where her kits were. Her temperament sounds fantastic especially when you think of the pain/hurt and fear that she must have been in.

Other possible good news is, fingers crossed if all goes well and kittens are all strong enough, there may be forever homes for at least three of the kittens, lady who found them is actively looking for homes for them. Description i had of the kittens were black and ginger 

So keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh that is such good news. Hopefully they will all (including mum) get forever lovng homes


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done you for the part you have played in getting all these babies to safety.

You are so lovely. 

(But don't tell Hilda I said that, she might get jealous!!! :lol: )


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you hun xxx

If truth be told i was panicing juat in case i couldnt get no help.

But thank god, i did get help

Im down open day with cp tomorrow, so am gonna ask them for info incase something like this happens again

Hope you and furbies ok xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Only just seen this,poor cat and her babies.Well done for helping to get her and her little ones to safety


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done for getting them out!

Liz


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm so glad they are ok hun. Well done on helping them x


----------

